# Bull Reds



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Have the schools of bull reds moved into the bay? If not, when do they start to show up under the birds on a regular schedule?
Planning a trip...THANKS!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Only one school... That was last week, should be really really soon. I'd say as soon as we get a good cold front come through it should get started!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Have been in weeks bay mouth for about a month now. Have caught a couple of dozen, a lot in the 36-40" range, largest at about 30 lbs.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

When they get think, it can be so much fun! Double and tripple hook ups....Looking forward to it! Keep me posted as it gets cooler.

thanks!!!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Bill said:


> Have the schools of bull reds moved into the bay? If not, when do they start to show up under the birds on a regular schedule?
> Planning a trip...THANKS!


Bill,
The bulls are here, but not real thick right now. Since we had a small warm up this week and last it's gonna be a couple of more weeks till they show up in full force. Usually it's right around Halloween. We need two -three good cold fronts and then it's on. The places to look for them are 3-mile Bridge, Pensacola Bay, Pensacola Pass and just off the Beaches. 

When the water Temps drops about 8-12 more degrees the reds will be here and the bite will be on fire.
Good luck, 
Tight lines..
John
www.megabiteinshore.com


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

Any tips on tackle/bait? DOA/gulp shrimp or electric chicken paddle tail on a 1/4oz. jig? Any info will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

See some of my other posts. I've caught several dozen bull reds over the past few weeks. I use a blue top, yellow middle, white bottom Mirrorlure C17MR before daylight, a red top, gold bottom Mirrorlure SS52R just after daylight. I'm averaging 2-3 bull reds every morning before 7am any day with high tide and outgoing tide.

Later morning, I've had success with new penny gulp shrimp on a 1/4oz jig head on a popping cork, as well as live finger mullet on a popping cork. Have also caught mid-morning on an overcast day with a rootbeer colored Yo-Zuri shrimp.

Reds are starting to move into the rivers, and I'm looking forward to catching smaller slot-sized fish.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Can anyone share the tackle they use for the Bull Reds. I've caught a few 30-inchers on my 6-foot ugly stick with 4000 Penn Reel and 17lb NanoFil line with no issues.

For the larger Bulls out by the Pass will this work or do I need to upgrade to a larger rig?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I use inshore rods to catch live bait and have a Release SG on a jigging rod. I have caught more bull reds on my fierce 4000 / 15# super slick than probably any of my other setups because the bull reds will hit my little jigs with regularity. If you have the patience and the time, 40" fish are manageable on a 4000 series reel, but I much prefer to catch the larger fish on my reels spooled with 50# since I can horse them in and not fight them to an inch of their life each time.

Once you have some spare coin it may be worth buying a bigger setup?


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm catching the bull reds from a kayak. I have 4 4000 series (Penn Battle, Penn Fierce, Okuma Epixor, and Shimano), use 15-30lb super slick braid, and a 20 lb flouro leader. Have not had any breakage and routinely (30+ in past month) catch 20-30 lb bull reds. I have had split rings stretch on my mirror lures, and one hook break free. But no problems with rod, reel or line.


----------

